# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica 9-36

## Evitta

zanima me koja od kombiniranih as se pokazala najboljom?
gledam u katalogu, mnoge ni nisu testirane, a jos me vise zanima koje se mogu nabaviti kod nas il eventualno u babycentru?
hvala

----------


## mis-pis

http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...sed%202010.gif
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/sed-09-tabela-1.gif
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/se...vembertab2.gif
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/tabela-sed-jun-1.gif
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi-nov-08.gif
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi%202007.gif

Imas sta raditi. :Smile: )

----------


## Evitta

hvala!
a sve te se mogu kupit kod nas il u slo?
puno mi ih opce nije poznato..

----------


## srecica

Ovo ti je izbor u Baby Centru http://b2c.baby-center.si/webclassif...rentClassID=30
koliko vidim ima KIDDY i Cybex koje su prema ovom ocjenjivanju cini se jedine u gornjoj polovici, ali recimo nemaju ocjenu za Romer-Evolvu.

Ne znam kakav je izbor kod nas.

----------


## Quincy

Postoji li autosjedalica I-II-III koja ima bazu/nogu/isofix?

----------


## daddycool

Ne znam, ali ja se nisam susreo sa takvom na pregledima. II/III da, ali I/II/III ne.

----------


## jelena.O

koliko je dobra http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=211015?????

----------


## BusyBee

Ja osobno ne volim Naniu, nisam imala dobrih iskustava s montiranjem AS tog proizvodjaca.
Ako bi morala birati neku kombiniranu, izabrala bih Britax Evolvu (zato jer vjerujem proizvodjacu i nisam jos naisla na vijest da su imali losu AS, ali ovu AS nisam uzivo nikad vidjela niti montirala) ili Kiddy Comfort/Guardian Pro (jer ima dobre testove u grupi I + montirali smo je u Puli i cinila se ok + lagana za montiranje i postavljanje djeteta).

----------


## Cheerilee

Mi imamo evolvu 1 2 3, prezadovoljni smo njome......


Kupili smo je u  slo u Baby centru - tamo su najpovoljnije....(a kod nas ima u Kiki)

----------


## ivana zg

ima sjedalica I, II,III..od Bebi confort ili maxi cosia-ne mogu se sjetiti ali nemaju nogu...meni je žao što nisam kupila tu do 36 kg...jer je moja mala toliko velika da ona u 1g preraste sjedalicu..i sad tražim 18-36, neću onu od 15-25.... i našla sam Maxi cosi i može ić malo u ležeći što mi je jakooo bitno zbog spavanja u vožnji, ali nema isofix..što mi isto jako bitno...i onda naletim na Romericu II III..s isofixom ali ne može u ležeći....mojoj maloj ta Romerica nikako ne odgovara, ni po visini, ni po udobnosti...a ja ju toliko želim zbog sigurnosti-no najbitnije je da djetetu paše..Romero je nekako preuspravna, izgleda kao da gura leđa naprijed a i glavu  :Wink: ...uglavnom imate li kakav prijedlog.....hvala....jer prerasla mi je Bebe Confort Is isofixom, koja se mogla staviti u ležeći, i imala je visoke bočne obrane i za noge i glavu, koje se pomiću...e sad da mi je takva do 36kg...jer za booster se ne bi još odlučila..ima preko 100cm...18kg i 3,5g....

----------


## Juroslav

ako ima 18 kila, mala mora u booster (AS u kojoj se veže samo pojasom auta) - kod nas ne postoji AS u kojoj bi se dijete teže od 18 kila vezalo pojasom sjedalice

----------


## vertex

Znate li nešto o Cybex Pallas sjedalici? M. ima negdje 12-13 kg, sad će trinaest mjeseci. To mi je sasvim novi koncept s tim prednjim zatvaračem, moglo bi biti dobro, ali moglo bi i zbog nečeg što meni sad ne pada napamet biti baš nezgodno. Zanima me i sigurnost, i udobnost. Spavanje? Vidjela sam da se može nagnuti, ali nekako mi se čini malo. Postane li djeci naporno stalno ruke držati preko tog stolića, ili ih mogu spustiti uz tijelo? Da ja nabavim staklenu kuglu pa da nju pitam, lol?

----------


## mala_beba_21

> Znate li nešto o Cybex Pallas sjedalici? M. ima negdje 12-13 kg, sad će trinaest mjeseci. To mi je sasvim novi koncept s tim prednjim zatvaračem, moglo bi biti dobro, ali moglo bi i zbog nečeg što meni sad ne pada napamet biti baš nezgodno. Zanima me i sigurnost, i udobnost. Spavanje? Vidjela sam da se može nagnuti, ali nekako mi se čini malo. Postane li djeci naporno stalno ruke držati preko tog stolića, ili ih mogu spustiti uz tijelo? Da ja nabavim staklenu kuglu pa da nju pitam, lol?


Mi smo ju kupili prije dva mjeseca za curku od 3 god i 15 kg. Udobna joj je, čak je fora taj prednji jastuk, dođe joj kao stol za igranje tijekom vožnje. A za spavanje je super, jer joj glava ne bježi, zbog bočnih štitnika. Stavili smo jednom i malenog u tu sjedalicu, a on ima 10 i pol kg i 9 mjeseci i za njega mi se činila udobna. Što se tiče sigurnosti, super je prošla na testovima.

----------


## superx

E sad ta cybexica ima i sa isofixom pa me zanima svee o njoj, jel ju netko vidio i kakva je, naime imam bracinu maxi cosi ali kada je počnem raditi trebati će nam jedna za tatin auto a ja bi sebi ovu pa da ne kupujem dvoja, i.........

----------


## Sanja79

Mene zanima koja je bolja sjedalica- Cybex Pallas ili Romer Evolva? Nesto mi se taj jastuk kod Pallasa naprijed ne svidja... A Evolva mi ne djeluje udobno za vecu djecu (jos ako se ne moze nagnuti za spavanje...)
U stvari, bila bih vam zahvalna ako biste mi preporucili neku sjedalicu da naslijedi 0+. Zanima me nesto udobno za dijete, pozeljno sa isofixom, ali ne neophodno, i, naravno, bezbjedno. Nema zurbe, ali jos malo pa ce prvi rodjendan, a bake su izrazile zelju da mu nesto kupe (pa reko' da iskoristim priliku, bolje AS nego hrpa igracaka)...

----------


## vertex

Hvala, mala_beba!

----------


## luci07

> Znate li nešto o Cybex Pallas sjedalici? M. ima negdje 12-13 kg, sad će trinaest mjeseci. To mi je sasvim novi koncept s tim prednjim zatvaračem, moglo bi biti dobro, ali moglo bi i zbog nečeg što meni sad ne pada napamet biti baš nezgodno. Zanima me i sigurnost, i udobnost. Spavanje? Vidjela sam da se može nagnuti, ali nekako mi se čini malo. Postane li djeci naporno stalno ruke držati preko tog stolića, ili ih mogu spustiti uz tijelo? Da ja nabavim staklenu kuglu pa da nju pitam, lol?


Ja ti ne mogu reći ništa konkretno za cybex, ali mi već godinu i pol imamo kiddy comfort pro, koja je isto na taj princip s tim jastukom/stolićem ispred i jako smo zadovoljni s njom. 
Malenoj se sviđa, udobna joj je, baš se voli u njoj voziti. Nemam osjećaj da joj smeta taj dio naprijed, rukice ili spusti sa strane mimo njega ili ih lijepo odmara na njemu, kako god želi. 
I na testovima je isto super prošla.

----------


## Sanja79

Luci07, ja sam cula da te sjedalice s jastukom nisu bas prakticne ljeti? Kako se vama pokazala ljeti? Mislim zbog vrucine, znojenja i sl.

----------


## martinaP

> Mene zanima koja je bolja sjedalica- Cybex Pallas ili Romer Evolva? Nesto mi se taj jastuk kod Pallasa naprijed ne svidja... A Evolva mi ne djeluje udobno za vecu djecu (jos ako se ne moze nagnuti za spavanje...)
> U stvari, bila bih vam zahvalna ako biste mi preporucili neku sjedalicu da naslijedi 0+. Zanima me nesto udobno za dijete, pozeljno sa isofixom, ali ne neophodno, i, naravno, bezbjedno. Nema zurbe, ali jos malo pa ce prvi rodjendan, a bake su izrazile zelju da mu nesto kupe (pa reko' da iskoristim priliku, bolje AS nego hrpa igracaka)...


Ako ti baš nije problem cijena, bolje je kupovati ne-kombinirane AS. Znači kategoriju po kategoriju (u ovom tvom slučaju 9-18 kg). One u pravilu imaju bolje ocjene na testovima sigurnosti od kombiniranih.

----------


## Sanja79

MartinaP, razmisljam i o Maxi Cosi Tobi ili Priori... Cak su malo i skuplji od kombiniranih, ali mislim da ce mi trajati barem 2 godine... Sta je bolje/udobnije od to dvoje? (malac je inace malo krupniji od prosjeka i sa 10 mj ima 10 kg)

----------


## ivana zg

Bebe Confort s isofixom od 9-18kg...velika, duboka, i puno može u ležeći...bočne i obrane kod glave, visoke i mogu se pomicat, raširiti i skupiti po potrebi...moja mala ima 17kg i 107cm i 3,5g i još je u njoj...(kupujemo novu)

----------


## Sanja79

Hvala, ivana zg. Da, to je Iseos isofix, i ona mi je dobra...

----------


## vertex

Dakle, suprug je prekjučer otišao u dućan i riješio pitanje sjedalice, tako da sad imamo cybex pallas, pa sad kakva je - takva je. M. još malo grinta na ovaj prednji dio, ali većinom je zadovoljna dok se vozi. Pala mi je napamet jedna prednost, a ta je da neće moći izvlačiti ruke iz pojasa. Obojica starijih su to napravili barem nekoliko puta, usprkos našoj beskompromisnosti oko vožnje u AS, pa smo stajali s četiri žmigavca uz rub ceste. Nadam se da ova mala neće naći način da cijela izmigolji i stane na noge u vožnji, lol. 
Hvala svima na odgovorima!

----------


## luci07

> Luci07, ja sam cula da te sjedalice s jastukom nisu bas prakticne ljeti? Kako se vama pokazala ljeti? Mislim zbog vrucine, znojenja i sl.


Sori, sad tek vidim tvoj post.

Nismo imali nekih problema ljeti, ne buni se da joj je vruće. Uz klimu nam doduše općenito nije prevruće u autu.

----------


## little-susane

vidjela-kupila  :Smile: ...mi smo skroz zadovoljni. doduše, koristimo ju tek nepuna dva mjeseca, ali za sad nemam primjedbe... i mislim da ne gubi na kvaliteti kad pređe iz skupine II u skupinu III, jer je potpuno ista kao cybex-ova AS solutionX, koja je skupina III

----------


## champion20

Može li se na ovoj AS "maknuti" isofix??

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=222422

----------


## mis-pis

Mozes je koristiti kao sjedalicu vezanu samo u tri tacke, pogledaj ovdje video

http://cybex-online.com/site/uk/cars...allas-fix.html

----------


## tua

jel ima netko ovu sjedalicu: recaro?
dojmovi?

----------


## champion20

> Mozes je koristiti kao sjedalicu vezanu samo u tri tacke, pogledaj ovdje video
> 
> http://cybex-online.com/site/uk/cars...allas-fix.html


Najljepša hvala za info!

----------


## malo plavo

Prerasli smo jaje i u potrazi smo za novom sjedalicom grupe I/II/II (9-36kg).
Prvotni izbor je bila *Recaro Young Sport*, ali nije bas dobro prošla na testovima.
Sad se dvoumimo između *Kiddy Comfort Pro* i *Cybex Pallas* :Confused: 
Pogledali bi obje, ali Kiddy sam cula da ima samo u Kiki. Netko mi je rekao da ima i u Baby media shopu, ali na njihovim stranicama je nisam uspjela naći.  
Cybex Pallas ima u Tintiliniću, ali ne trenutno.
Ako netko ima kakav savijet, iskustva (pozitivna, negativna).....

----------


## daddycool

pogledaj u fun4mum

----------


## Charlie

Mi razmišljamo kupiti Britax (Roemer) Evolvu kao 3. autosjedalicu (za dedin auto), da nam duže traje od grupe jer se u njoj neće često voziti pa mi je previše kupovati još jednu AS grupe I pa onda II...itd. Ima tko kakvih novijih iskustava, montaža, udobnost? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## ivana zg

evo ako je netko član HAK-a može dobiti i mali popust na neke sjedalice
http://shop.hak.hr/pl/461/pgoid/100/...edalice.wshtml
http://shop.hak.hr/pl/631/pgoid/139/...-BeSafe.wshtml

Cybex Palas u Tintiliniću
http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...ikala/cybex-46

Kiddy imaš u Kiki...na kraju ove prve stranice, i na početku druge
http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...sjedalice/?p=1
evo i ovdje;
http://www.kika.com/hr/katalog/m/dje...kiddy-comfort/

imaš i ovdje pa usporedi cijene
http://www.kiddy.hr/shop/product_inf...products_id=37

----------


## ivana zg

A ova 15-36
http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...zvod/izi-up-x4

Bebe Confort 9-36kg
http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio...trianos_ss.htm

----------


## sillyme

Ima li netko u medjuvremenu da je probao Evolvu? Kakva su iskustva?
Curka ima 15kg, ali ni 2,5 godine i nije bas visoka pa mislim da je prerano za grupu II usprkos zadovoljenom uvjetu tezine, a postojecu sjedalicu treba osloboditi za pojacanje koje je na putu  :Smile: 
S druge strane, kupovati stolicu grupe I kad je 3kg dijeli od granice prerastanja mi se cini malo neracionalno...

----------


## elly07

ja dvojim između kiddy sjedalica (9-36) i Cybex pallas. Mame koje ste kupile bilo koju od navedenih, kako ste zadovoljne i što je presudilo da ste uzele tu, a ne onu drugu (jer većinom sve koje se odlučimo na taj jastuk sistem imamo iste dvojbe: Kiddy vs. Cybex)

----------


## ula

Imate li iskustva s brevi tao b.fix 9-36kg?  Mi smo do sad imali 2 maxi cosi sjedalice i jako smo zadovoljni. Sad malac treba u ll a veci jos ne treba u lll, pa trazimo ll/lll s isofixom.

----------


## Vmama

> ja dvojim između kiddy sjedalica (9-36) i Cybex pallas. Mame koje ste kupile bilo koju od navedenih, kako ste zadovoljne i što je presudilo da ste uzele tu, a ne onu drugu (jer većinom sve koje se odlučimo na taj jastuk sistem imamo iste dvojbe: Kiddy vs. Cybex)


nama je teta u dućanu (tintilinić) bila jako ljubazna, i objasnila da se te sjedalice s jastucima testiraju posebno kao sjedalice grupe I kada se koriste s jastukom, i posebno kao sjedalice grupe II, kada se koriste bez jastuka. tako da nije loše proučiti, možda pomogne u odabiru

----------


## Ivanna

Ima li tko iskustva sa Prenatal Orion autosjedalicama od 9-36 kg? 
Vidjela sam u dućanu da postoji s isofixom i bez. Ova s isofixom je 1539 kn, a bez 1079 kn. 

Te AS s jastukom sam samo vidjela izdaleka. Jel se taj jastuk vadi nakon cca 15 kg? Čemu to služi? Dijete mi s tim djeluje nekako "stisnuto" u sjedalici. Vjerojatno se varam pa tražim info.

----------

